# Space Marine Army For Sale [EU]



## huitzilopochtli (Nov 25, 2011)

No longer available


----------



## huitzilopochtli (Nov 25, 2011)

Bump - price drop for whole army.


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

Do you ship overseas?


----------



## huitzilopochtli (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, but only to the EU I'm afraid.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

huitzilopochtli said:


> Yes, but only to the EU I'm afraid.


If you find a way to ship to the states, I'd gladly take the razorbacks, rhinos, predator, vindicator and land raider off your hands. Let me know if you get desperate to get rid of things.


----------

